# North Eastern Responsible Reptile Keeping Weekend 16th and 17th April 2011.



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

North Eastern Responsible Reptile Keeping Weekend 16th and 17th April 2011.

NERRK weekend has been sponsored by the two leading reptile specialists in the North East of England, Team Reptiles and Coast to Coast Exotics. It’s a weekend to celebrate all things reptilian and promote the well being of reptiles, amphibians and invertebrates.

Lots of activities, special offers, talks and promotions will be available at both shops;
•A photography competition starts the ball rolling for both adults and juniors.
• Educational Treasure Hunts for the kids on both days
• Insight into breeding groups of both shops, what is being bred now and for the future.
• Special reduced prices of up to one third off RRP on selected ranges of products, aimed mainly at essential items for the correct care of reptiles and captive breeding of reptiles.
• A range of talks provided by both outlets on topics such as Breeding Reptiles, Health Care of reptiles, Wild Caught and its role in responsible reptile trading and other topics.
• Free copies (limited amount – first come first served!) of Practical Reptile Keeping magazine – the UK’s voice of responsible reptile keeping.
• Free visual health checks, sexing of animals, claw clipping and other herpetological services.

Come along for either one day or both days, there’s lots going on and its going to be a lot of fun!

More details to follow

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

Curses, I doubt I'll be able to make it as on the way back from Bruges. :bash:Sounds fab though.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Circe said:


> Curses, I doubt I'll be able to make it as on the way back from Bruges. :bash:Sounds fab though.


Cancel it...... :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

its going to be a class weekend:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

krox2008 said:


> its going to be a class weekend:2thumb:


It will, lots of special offers, activities and some freebies : victory:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> It will, lots of special offers, activities and some freebies : victory:


Indeed Tara, I am very pleased that Practical Reptile Keeping magazine has got behind the weekend - responsible reptile keeping is something they are very passionate about. There will be free copies of the magazine!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just had confirmation of another offer of freebies for Saturday 16th April! We will have a stock of free livefood for the first 100 customers! Its limited to one tub (of our choice) per family group. Available at both participating shops whilst free stocks last!

Backed by the one and only specialist reptile wholesaler in the region - supporting responsible reptile keeping throughout the North and the UK.


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

great idea I will be attending:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Getting excited for the weekend, plans going well and brilliant work Kev regarding the free 100 boxes of livefood for each shop to give away:no1:

Great to see such support from national suppliers and press for the weekend :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> Getting excited for the weekend, plans going well and brilliant work Kev regarding the free 100 boxes of livefood for each shop to give away:no1:
> 
> Great to see such support from national suppliers and press for the weekend :2thumb:


Stop spending time on here....... more time to get your new vivs and counter installed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds brill - how is the photo comp going to work - uploads to a thread here or printed photos?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Printed please, each shop will run their own competition independantly and will have their own viewing area for their entries. And theres nothing stopping you taking part at both shops!  Two chances to win : victory:


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

amazing idea, definatly coming to this :no1:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Knight Pinky said:


> amazing idea, definatly coming to this :no1:


See you soon then : victory:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the pm's guys, all replied to.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Had lots of questions regarding the NERRK Weekend, looks like both shops will have a great turnout of faces old and new.

There will be some more announcements regarding the special offers over the next week so make sure you all keep checking back on this thread.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Final confirmation of special offers and freebies! Available at both shops, but remember stock can be limited - once they've gone, the've gone!

Reptile One - Full range has 33% off normal prices!

Arcadia Lighting Controllers - all wattages have 25% off normal prices!

Reptile Breeding Essentials such as Sphagnum moss and vermiculite will have 25% off normal prices.

Pro-Rep Bulbs will have 25% off normal prices - meaning we will be offering bulbs starting from £2.99 each!

Free Practical Reptile Keeping magazines

Free tub of Livefood 

All this combined with special activities, lectures and reptile related services - dont miss this weekend!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Lots of questions via pm, I have replied to them all.

Two of the main questions asked was how often these weekends will take place, and what role will NERRK take in the future. We have lots of ideas at the moment, but due to this being a new venture there are many possible paths. Watch this space as they say!

But for this weekend I can tell you that it will be a good one!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

v-max said:


> Lots of questions via pm, I have replied to them all.
> 
> Two of the main questions asked was how often these weekends will take place, and what role will NERRK take in the future. We have lots of ideas at the moment, but due to this being a new venture there are many possible paths. Watch this space as they say!
> 
> But for this weekend I can tell you that it will be a good one!


To echo what Kev has said NERRK is not appearing for one weekend only, we have lots of future plans and will me making announcements regarding this in the future.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> To echo what Kev has said NERRK is not appearing for one weekend only, we have lots of future plans and will me making announcements regarding this in the future.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Indeed, in fact I have some interesting developments for NERRK to tell you about - I'll talk to you during my ring around!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Plans and preparation for weekend going fantastically, and lots of interest both on line, in each shop and on the phone. Going to be a brilliant turn out at both Team Reptiles and Coast 2 Coast Exotics : victory:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Two days and counting! : victory:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Just a question for both of the shops. Are you wheelchair accessible?

I could probably just phone and ask but it may be of public interest to anyone traveling there.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

nicnet said:


> Just a question for both of the shops. Are you wheelchair accessible?
> 
> I could probably just phone and ask but it may be of public interest to anyone traveling there.


 
team reptiles is but im not a 100% about coast 2 coast but i think it is but you might have to give them a ring hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Coast to coast has two steps, first step is easy, second (to the vivarium showroom) is sizeable. So access is fine, we have many disabled customers.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Brilliant day today with many people coming to both Coast 2 Coast and Team Reptiles.

Still plenty of stock of special offer items available in both shops as the offers run all weekend. 

Lots of activities still happening tomorrow with some fantastic talks in coast 2 coast and a display of some of our breeding stock at Team Reptiles, along with a chance to win £20 of shop vouchers at Team Reptiles in our guess the combined weight of our two adult female leopard tortoises competition. 

Remember if you make it before they run out there is a free box of live food and a free copy of Practical Reptile Keeping per family available at both shops. 

Thanks
Tara


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

today was fantastic i am really looking forward to tomorrow :no1::2thumb:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

kris&katie said:


> today was fantastic i am really looking forward to tomorrow :no1::2thumb:


 
to right it was and i think flick had a good day to he didunt wont to leave at the end he kept breaking out of his tub :2thumb:


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> to right it was and i think flick had a good day to he didunt wont to leave at the end he kept breaking out of his tub :2thumb:


haha i think he wanted to be back with katie lol


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

kris&katie said:


> haha i think he wanted to be back with katie lol


:lol2: i know he is such a traitor :lol2:


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> :lol2: i know he is such a traitor :lol2:


haha yeah he even left his mark :lol2:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

kris&katie said:


> haha yeah he even left his mark :lol2:


 

:lol2: i know hes good like that


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

hey sorry i couldnt make it today  had to move stuff out flat so really gutted, will be around about 12-1 tomorrow with lestat


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

:gasp: look forward to seein you there sorry you cuddnt make it


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I just wanted to say a huge thank you for making such a success of the NERRK weekend for both shops. Both myself and Tara are still buzzing! Excellent fun, great success! Thanks guys!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

v-max said:


> I just wanted to say a huge thank you for making such a success of the NERRK weekend for both shops. Both myself and Tara are still buzzing! Excellent fun, great success! Thanks guys!


Indeed Kev was a great weekend, with lots of interesting and exciting plans for the future.

Thanks
Tara


----------

